

Merlin Mann interviews Seth Godin and talks about fear of failure - ja27
http://www.43folders.com/2010/01/26/godin-linchpin

======
param
Its interesting how Godin is doing so many interviews close to the publication
of his new book. Plus he talked about 'giving' so much in his interview with
Andrew Warner - just feels weird (not entirely convinced its wrong)

~~~
thiele
Doing interviews before the release of movies, albums, books etc is standard
practice. That's what fuels late night talk show content.

